# Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte



## Tuna125 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre nächste Woche mit einem kumpel nach Istrien, Kroatien. Und da wir beide begeisterte Angler sind wollen wir natürlich auch ein paar Tage angeln.
Besonders haben wir es auf Makrelen und Tintenfisch ( Kalmare und Sepien). Hat jemand Tipps für Stellen an denen man gut auf Tintenfisch angeln kann?(Untergrund Tiefe) wir wollen vom Land und Boot aus angeln weis jemand auf was man achten muss um gute stellen zu finden? Makrelen sin auch unser Ziel auch hier wieder die frage auf was zu achten ist Untergrund und Tiefe und evtl Köder und Montagen?
Auch für Hornhechte interresieren wir uns hat da auch jemand Tipps? Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Hilfen


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Zu Tintenfischen: Gerne über Seegras. Wie sich das genau in Kroatien mit den Zeiten verhält, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke mal nachts, evtl dann mit Licht. 
Also sucht euch schöne Seegrasstellen, denke 15m Tiefe ist ideal. Dann die Dämmerungsphase. Wenn ihr mit Licht könnte ist das am besten. Köder Squidjiggs. Bemüh mal youtube, da gibt es Unmengen Material wo mach auch die Sprache nicht können muss. Vielleicht schreibt ja glavoc mal noch was dazu, der hat da Ahnung von. Der ist aber glaub ich grad im Urlaub, zumindest nicht aktiv hier. 

Makrelen ist recht simpel. Bei uns in Spanien haben wir eine Fischzucht gehabt, dort ist es so 30m tief und die Makrelen waren immer da. Dann wurde die Fischzucht nicht mehr benutzt, Makrelen immer noch da. Jetzt wurde sie ganz abgebaut, Makrelen trotzdem noch da. Und warum? Weil da immer Angler anfüttern. Guck dir an, wo andere Leute Makrelen fangen. Dann füttert ihr mit Sardine an und angelt auch mit Sardine. Ist ziemlich simpel. Die Makrelen sind recht vorfachscheu bei uns, also nichts zu dickes wählen. Ein Zwiebelnetz mit Sardinenstücken überbords ist auch gut für eine Chumspur. Du kannst auch Nachts Makrelen anlocken mit Licht. 
Hornhechte wirst du so evtl auch anlocken. Ansonsten kann man bei euch wohl auch einfach so Seidenfäden 80m hinterm Boot herschleppen und in flachen Bereichen fahren. Den Tipp hat mir mal ein Kroate gegeben, der so seine Köderfische (Hornies) fängt. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, weil die Hornies bei uns in Spanien nicht so häufig sind wie bei euch. Die Hornhechte sind aber in Kroatien nicht so groß.


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibt ja glavoc mal noch was dazu, der hat da Ahnung von. Der ist aber glaub ich grad im Urlaub, zumindest nicht aktiv hier.



|wavey:
Nö, leider nix mit Urlaub#d...

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Scorpions Meinung an. Er hat eigentlich alles gesagt.#6
Makrelen - schleppend mit Torpedoblei und Sabiki/ turska Panula:
http://marjan.hr/wp-content/uploads/sites/318/2015/01/SABIKU.jpg

https://www.pijanitvor.com/attachments/1-1219-jpg.25196/

Oder aber vom Boot ohne Schleppen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avzi6eI-VCg

Zum Kalamar wurde eh eigentlich alles gesagt...mein Tip: jeden Abend fahren aus jedem Hafen Einheimische mit ihren Holzbotten raus...sich da einfach dranhängen und in deren Nähe ebenfalls auf Kalamar per "Peskafondo" selbige fangen.

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*



glavoc schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Nö, leider nix mit Urlaub#d...
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich Scorpions Meinung an. Er hat eigentlich alles gesagt.#6
> ...



Schade, hatte schon auf baldige Wobaberichte gehofft |supergri


----------



## Tuna125 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Danke euch für die bisherigen Tipps!
Wir werden versuchen uns an den Einheimischen zu orientieren!


----------



## Tuna125 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Makrelen - schleppend mit Torpedoblei und Sabiki/ turska Panula:
http://marjan.hr/wp-content/uploads/sites/318/2015/01/SABIKU.jpg

https://www.pijanitvor.com/attachments/1-1219-jpg.25196/

Oder aber vom Boot ohne Schleppen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avzi6eI-VCg

Zum Kalamar wurde eh eigentlich alles gesagt...mein Tip: jeden Abend fahren aus jedem Hafen Einheimische mit ihren Holzbotten raus...sich da einfach dranhängen und in deren Nähe ebenfalls auf Kalamar per "Peskafondo" selbige fangen.

lg[/QUOTE]

Noch eine Frage zu den Makrelen auf was muss ich beim schleppen achten? Wie tief den köder anbieten? Allgeimen welche bereich abfischen( entferung zum Ufer Wassertiefe).
Und habt ihr auchTipps für Wolfsbarsche?


----------



## Tuna125 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Und scorp10n77 da du hier Dentexkönig stehen hast hast du zum Dentex angeln auch Tipps?


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Makrelen sind Freiwasserfische. Also kannst du die durchaus oberflächennah schleppen. Aber wenn jetzt das Echo was tieferes hergibt, muss man sich anpassen. Makrelen gehen dann auch gut auf kleinere Jigs. 

Jaja das mitm Dentexkönig klingt ja jetzt schon arrogant #t Aber sagen wir mal so, ich habe schon den ein oder anderen auf die Schuppen gelegt. Gleichzeitig ist glavoc unser Wolfsbarschpapst, also da bekommst du dahingehend Tipps. 

Sagen wir mal es gelingt dir Kalmare und/oder Hornhechte zu fangen, dann sind das deine Köder. Und zwar lebend. Anködern mit stabilen Haken am 0,70er Vorfach. (Dentex heißen nicht ohne Grund so) 
Du suchst dir Stellen die dir vielversprechend erscheinen. Caps, Inselkanäle. Abbruchkanten, Berge. Struktur eben. Da bietest du deine Tiere mit einem 300-500g Blei an und wartest auf den Biss. Stichwort hierzu "panula", glavoc sucht sicher wieder 20 Videos raus. Du kannst auch in meinem Youtube stöbern, da sind so sachen wie das Anködern von Kalmaren und so eigentlich alles drin, hab nur kein reines Erklärbär Video gemacht. 

Beachte die Schonzeit von Dentex, ist bei euch schon wieder offen, wenn ihr kommt?


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo Tuna,
Dentex ist ab 15.06. wieder offen. Mindestmaß 30cm (wobei das wissenschaftl. och bissle blöde ist). Halte dich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben- _*vor allem in Istrien!
*_Anködern und How-to vom Dentexkönig:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKJ3vPb-PP0Auf Dentex grundnah schleppen ist uU oftmals Hängerträchtig. Dennoch ist es eine gute Methode und wird im Gegensatz zum punktgenauem Buletin/Grundangeln als Panula/Trolling bezeichnet.

Wolfsbarsche werden sehr Ufernah geschleppt wo du Flachwasser hast. Kein Blei, einzig ein besserer Wirbel, 2,3m FC und ein französischer Gummifisch (Raglou). Oder aber kl. flachlaufende Wobbler (Yo Zuri,Rapala original floating etc.). Vom Ufer spinnfischend mit ML Rute und entspr. Kukös- Topwater: Popper und WTD-Pencils, 
Minnows: länglich, schlank mit wobbelnder, rollender Action, am besten twitchbar!
Gummifische: leichte Blackminnows von Fiish oder auich Offset mit sehr leichten Köpfen-3,5,7g und zBsp. jFlash etc.pp.

Hornhechte: Mono,Messingwirbel und in den eine Knäulschlaufe (gelb!) Silkerogen
eingeschlauft wurde. Buchten, flache Landzungen oder auch oftmals bei der Hafenausfahrt wird der Hornhecht gefangen und später oder gleich (je nach Spot) wie Scorpion perfekt erklärt hat, angeködert!
Hier mal ein Panulavideo aus Kroatien:
Hornhechtfang:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N6vwnqnAxE
und ein weiteres:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-DNLy3MvkI
und hier die traditionelle "Panula":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gLDwRR6yE

Unterwasser schauts dort so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcMHD9v4jhM

Mußt du dann halt wie von Scorpion empfohlen verändern.
lg

Ergänzung - ist mir grad eingefallen, hatten wir ähnlich schon mal:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323937


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Interessant finde ich, dass mir damals ebenfalls gesagt wurde ich solle unbedingt gelbe Silkekrogen verwenden. Das hab ich hier jetzt unterschlagen gehabt, weil ich dazu ja nichts sagen kann. Aber wenn du das auch so sagst, dann sollte man das wohl beachten!


----------



## Tuna125 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Perfekt danke!!
Da hab ich ja zum Glück genau die zwei richtigen für meine Angelziele und Fragen erwischt!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Man tut was man kann. Viel Erfolg


----------



## bootszander (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo 
am freitag fahre ich mal wieder mit der famielie nach krik mit meinem womo und boot. Meist hatte ich zwischen krik und der insel plavnik auf dem 12 m berg geangelt. Auch zur gldenen bucht hin. Dieses jahr wollte ich mir mal die insel plavnik vornehmen. Wie ihr wißt kommt man halt immer nur im urlaub mal da hin und so dauert es schon sehr lange bis man gute stellen findet. Kennt einer von euch noch gute angelstellen von krik der stadt krik aus? Und auch um die insel plavnik herum? 
Danke für antwprten und weiter petri heil Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Danke Glavoc, bin bisher nur in Nordmeeren unterwegs, aber soll jetzt zu Beginn Oktober in Kroatien fischen.
Da bin ich für solche Hinweise dankbar. Gruß Peter


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Ahoi Bootszander - Krk und Plavnik kenne ich leider nur von der 
Ufermagistrale aus...gibt jedoch mehrere Boardies die zumindest für Krk was sagen könnten. Vielleicht melden die sich ja noch.
Moin Ossipeter - gern geschehen. Dafür habe ich mit Nordmeeren überhaupt keinerlei Erfahrung  - Zu Kroatien/Maremed helfe ich mit dem was ich kann sehr gern. Bei Fragen, fragen
euch beiden lg und viel Petri


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo
> am freitag fahre ich mal wieder mit der famielie nach krik mit meinem womo und boot. Meist hatte ich zwischen krik und der insel plavnik auf dem 12 m berg geangelt. Auch zur gldenen bucht hin. Dieses jahr wollte ich mir mal die insel plavnik vornehmen. Wie ihr wißt kommt man halt immer nur im urlaub mal da hin und so dauert es schon sehr lange bis man gute stellen findet. Kennt einer von euch noch gute angelstellen von krik der stadt krik aus? Und auch um die insel plavnik herum?
> Danke für antwprten und weiter petri heil Jürgen



Hallo, kenne auf Krk nur die angelei in Vrbnik, da hatte ich letztes Jahr bei starken Wellengang einige Stöcker und eine gute Zahnbrasse auf einen kleinen 70er Offshore-Blackminnow. 

Hier: https://www.google.de/maps/@45.0761805,14.6800706,168m/data=!3m1!1e3

Dort geht es gleich steil abwärts auf etwa 15-20m, oben ist ein Parkplatz, da führt dann eine Treppe herunter auf mehrere Plattformen, man steht 10 m über dem Wasser und kann entsprechend weit werfen. Tagsüber sind dort Badegäste, aber wenn man früh vor Sonnenaufgang kommt hat man bis 8h Ruhe. Ist von Krk-Stadt etwa 15min mit dem Auto.

Aber das ist wahrscheinlich kein guter Tip für jemanden, der ein Boot in Krk-Stadt hat ...


----------



## bootszander (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo pulpot. Du angst auf der anderen seite.
Nun ich angel ja vom boot aus und nur nachts. Schade.
Die einheimischen sind immer ein wenig zugeknöpft mit ihren stellen. Haben halt angst das man in den 14 tagen das meer lehr fischt. Mit meiner tiefenkarte und echolot habe ich in einer nacht immer so meine 30 - 40 fische gehabt. Nur die größe könnte halt schon etwas besser sein. Die größten waren halt immer nur die makrelenart und die anderen beliefen sich auf handlängen. Leider. Aber so ist es halt wenn man nur immer im urlaub dort hin kommt. Gut nach 40 jahren adria von oben bis omisch waren schon so einige gute dabei. Vom hai bis mondfisch. Aber so richtig eingeschossen habe ich mich da unten immer noch nicht. Meine haupttechnik ist mit der feederrute, endblei und seitenarm vom boot oder oberfläche die hornis. 
Also wenn noch einer tipps hat währe ich dankbar. 
Gruß und petri Jürgen


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo Bootzander,

ja, das war mir schon klar, dass du nicht erst ein paar Stunden um die ganze Insel herumschipperst. Wollte nur sagen, dass an so steilabfallenden Uferkanten (gibts die auch im Westen der Insel? Vielleicht Richtung Stara Baska) ist wohl was zu holen. Vielleicht einen der kleineren von den 30 pro nacht auf 10-15m über Grund runterlassen und auf den Dentex hoffen. Aktiv macht sich das mit den BM auch sehr gut, da man den wegen des Offsethakens bis auf Grund sinken lassen kann und dann ruckartig immer wieder kurz hochhebt wieder sinken lässt, damit hatte ich den Dentex letztes Jahr.

Ansonsten bin ich als Uferangler normalerweise (bei wenig Wind und Wellen) eher mit eine 6m Bolo-Rute mit feiner Montage (1,5m .16er Flouro-Vorfach und Laufpose) und einer Grundrute mit einem sinkenden Spirulino (wegen der dann kaum vorkommenden Hänger) als Grundblei  und .20er Flouro-Vorfach auch eher bei den kleineren Fischen unterwegs. Und hoffe immer auf grössere Doraden, von denen ich immer 2-3 pro Urlaub fange.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Auf Dentex brauchste aber nicht 15m über Grund versuchen. Da musst du mit deinem Livebait auch runter!


----------



## pulpot (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

So war das auch gemeint: An der Kante in 10-15 m Wassertiefe kurz über Grund anbieten ...


----------



## bootszander (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo pulpot.
An dieser seite waren mir zu viel netze vor der steilküste. Und da es dort auch gleich auf 30m runter geht ist es sehr schwer ein boot an der stelle zu halten ohne ins netz oder an die steilküste mit dem boot gedrückt zu werden. In den buchten war nichts besonderes zu holen. Daher habe ich mir diesmal mehr die insel vorgenommen. Ob es besser wird wird sich zeigen. Leider konnte ich von dort noch nichts von gleichgesinten hören. Ich melde mich dann wie es war. 
Einmal hatte ich es auch um die brücke herum versucht. Aber auch nichts besonderes. Und vor allem war das wasser dort auch sehr stark belastet von rieka aus. 
Gruß und petri.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Mische mich mal bissle ein, hoffentlich seid ihr nachsichtig,


bootszander schrieb:


> da es dort auch gleich auf 30m runter geht ist es sehr schwer ein boot an der stelle zu halten ohne ins netz oder an die steilküste mit dem boot gedrückt zu werden.
> 
> Nun, zwei mal 100 m Ankerseile plus die Anker richtig gesetzt und du bist punktgenau über deinem Spot.


Im Kanal werden aber regelmässig auch gute Fische gefangen. Versuch mal gaaanz langsames trolling mit Kopffüßler oder auch punktuelles Grundfischen mit demselben Köder...
Wie oft wünsche ich mir solche Steilküsten/Kanäle dort wo ich fische (wenigstens 2,3 gute in Fußmarschnähe).
Zudem geht es dort auf teils mehr als 50m runter..
lg und viel Erfolg
#h


----------



## bootszander (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Hallo glavoc   Mit zwei ankern angel ich nicht gerne und wenn drei nötig sind fahre ich lieber wo anders hin. Du würdest dich über 50m tiefe freuen. Nun meine tiefenkarte zeigt um die insel sogar über 100m. Mit dem boot und echolot hat man schon andere möglichkeiten wie vom ufer aus. Aber dennoch angelt man zumeist im uferbereich oder auf den barschbergen wo die fische nachts hin kommen. Auch da gibt es halt stellen wie z.b. am rhein wo die fische in einer buhne stehen und in der nächsten halt nicht. Ich hab natürlich auch meine wallerruten dabei und werd auch mal ein bischen schleppen aber einen tun hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen fangen können. Es ist auch immer wieder schön wenn mich auf dem wasser hin und wieder mal ein schweinswaal besucht. Sie kommen manchmal bis auf 10m ans boot. Einfach super und eine tolle abwechslung. 
Wie gesagt meine fische fange ich immer, nur sie könnten halt größer sein. Wir sind mit zwei womos und einem wohnwagen auf krik in krik aber ich bin der einzigste angler. Da habe ich 11 mäuler beim grillen zu stopfen mit einem topf spagetti dazu und einem guten tropfen ist es immer gemütlich geworden. Ich freue mich schon auf meinen proscheck, den meisten ist er zu süß, die kalmaris mit knobisouse und einen gut gereiften schinken. Aber vor allem wenn die anderen schlafen gehen bin ich auf dem meer beim angeln auch wenns zumeist nur die kleinen sind. Schlafen kann ich auch zu mittag wenn ich nicht als zugmaschine fürs wasserski herhalten muss.  Ihr merkt schon ich kann es kaum abwarten morgen mittag endlich richtung süden auf zu brechen. 
Ich wünsche euch noch ein gutes petri, dass wetter soll jetzt hier sommerhafter werden und wenn ich wieder zurück bin fängt ja auch schon so langsam die pilzzeit an. 
Also nochmals allen petri   Jürgen


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien/Adria auf Tintenfisch, Makrelen und Hornhechte*

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Lass was von dir hören!


----------

